# Another food advice



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Do you all water your dry food down so that your dog doesn't gobble it down and doesn't have a chance of having bloat? With my puppy being 4 months old, I was wondering if it is still necessary for me to do that. Also, when I am writing on a thread, I don't know how to add a picture. I have done it once before, but can't remember how I did it. Thanks! Christy


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Christy. I don't put water on Brandon food. I add some tripe and sometime cottage cheese. I believe you can add some wet food for moisture. What kind of kibble do you use?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Christy!

You have a Mini right? Bloat is really rare in the small poodles...it's the Spoos that have to worry about bloat.. but if you are worried about your dog eating too fast you can get a 'slow feed' bowl or spread his kibble out on a large cookie sheet so he can only grab a couple of pieces at a time while eating. Also, a lot of people soak kibble to make it softer if it is too hard for a dog to chew but it isn't necessary and most of us just mix some wet food in the kibble to make it more palatable 

Now, about posting pictures.... the easiest way is, if you have your photos stored in your computer, you can go to the bottom of a post and in the lower left corner click on the 'post reply' button (NOT the qr button!)...that will take you to a blank page...then scroll down and you will see a button that says 'Manage Attachments' .......click on it and there will come another drop down that is pretty self explanatory! Good luck!:top:


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> Hi Christy. I don't put water on Brandon food. I add some tripe and sometime cottage cheese. I believe you can add some wet food for moisture. What kind of kibble do you use?


I use Authority Grain Free Puppy Food


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a Spoo, and he is the slowest eater on the planet, so I don't do anything to slow him down. If he ate any slower he'd starve, lol. I thought I read a study somewhere that mentioned moistening dry food with water actually increased the risk for bloat. Now I'm off to see if I can find that....


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Hi Christy!
> 
> You have a Mini right? Bloat is really rare in the small poodles...it's the Spoos that have to worry about bloat.. but if you are worried about your dog eating too fast you can get a 'slow feed' bowl or spread his kibble out on a large cookie sheet so he can only grab a couple of pieces at a time while eating. Also, a lot of people soak kibble to make it softer if it is too hard for a dog to chew but it isn't necessary and most of us just mix some wet food in the kibble to make it more palatable
> 
> Now, about posting pictures.... the easiest way is, if you have your photos stored in your computer, you can go to the bottom of a post and in the lower left corner click on the 'post reply' button (NOT the qr button!)...that will take you to a blank page...then scroll down and you will see a button that says 'Manage Attachments' .......click on it and there will come another drop down that is pretty self explanatory! Good luck!:top:


Sounds good! Thanks, MollyMuiMa! I will try that. When I made this new Thread, I tried to add a picture then, but couldn't find a way to do that. Thanks again!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> I have a Spoo, and he is the slowest eater on the planet, so I don't do anything to slow him down. If he ate any slower he'd starve, lol. I thought I read a study somewhere that mentioned moistening dry food with water actually increased the risk for bloat. Now I'm off to see if I can find that....


Oh wow! Yes, let me know when you get that.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My breeder mentioned to me once when I told her I was concerned about bloat she said...put some kibble in a bowl add water and see how much it expands. I did it with acana and it really pretty much stayed the same, so I am happy with my choice.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is the info I was looking for, from the Perdue study:
Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders. What We're Learning About Bloat

And here is specifically what I was thinking of (copied from the link above):

The risk of GDV was increased 4.2-fold (or 320%) in dogs that consumed dry foods containing citric acid that were also moistened prior to feeding by owners.

Also, if you are looking for more info on bloat, here is a link to the thread about it that is a sticky in the health forum:
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11388-gastric-dilatation-volvulus-bloat.html

As I mentioned before, Hans is a painfully slow eater....he very carefully eats his kibble one piece at a time and it takes forever so I haven't personally tried this but I do know a few people who used a big heavy ball in their dogs' dishes to slow them down...The ball is like this:
Omega Paw Stainless Steel Portion Pacer, Small Breed, Portion Pacer


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Just one word about moistened dog food as well, it does not help keep teeth clean and in fact can contribute to dental issues if not compensated for. I personally feel a dog that doesn't scarf does not need it wetted. When it comes to poodles, I wouldn't worry about bloat in anything other than a Standard myself unless it was an incredibly chesty mini with a history of issues related to it. 

I do feed moistened kibble for a few reasons, and not for every meal with Quinn. When she was a puppy she broke 2 teeth and so we tried out the moistened for a few days following to keep her eating in case her mouth was sore and she liked it. As well I liked the fact that it got more water into her when it was warm, and just in general. 

Currently with her she gets 1 1/3 cup in the morning of kibble moistened, 1 cup kibble + 1/2 can wet food + water for midday, and her evening meal is free fed kibble. Also she tends to get bones, hooves, or dental type toys and that with her kibble keeps her teeth nice and clean, I have a toothbrush and other than acclimating her to it and the dog toothpaste, I haven't had to use it. But I do stress especially that moistened and wet food can really cause some dental issues if you don't take them into account.

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Another idea to slow down a fast eater would be to use a fill-able toy. I have about 4 that I can fill for Hazel. One holds almost 2 cups of her kibble and one holds about 1.5 cups. Sometimes if I need her to eat her dinner slowly in her pen I give her the fill-ables instead of a bowl of food. 

Our favorite is the barnacle, here is a link to the large. It also comes in xsmall, small, and medium. A mini poodle could use the medium for sure and probably the small. 






Hazel mostly bats hers around with her nose making the kibble spill out on the floor.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Suddenly said:


> My breeder mentioned to me once when I told her I was concerned about bloat she said...put some kibble in a bowl add water and see how much it expands. I did it with acana and it really pretty much stayed the same, so I am happy with my choice.


So, Suddenly, are you saying that adding the water worked and that is what you are doing? Just a little confused. Thanks!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

FireStorm said:


> Here is the info I was looking for, from the Perdue study:
> Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders. What We're Learning About Bloat
> 
> And here is specifically what I was thinking of (copied from the link above):
> ...


Cool! Thanks, FireStorm! That has been great help. I'm going to check that ball thing out!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Mahlon said:


> Just one word about moistened dog food as well, it does not help keep teeth clean and in fact can contribute to dental issues if not compensated for. I personally feel a dog that doesn't scarf does not need it wetted. When it comes to poodles, I wouldn't worry about bloat in anything other than a Standard myself unless it was an incredibly chesty mini with a history of issues related to it.
> 
> I do feed moistened kibble for a few reasons, and not for every meal with Quinn. When she was a puppy she broke 2 teeth and so we tried out the moistened for a few days following to keep her eating in case her mouth was sore and she liked it. As well I liked the fact that it got more water into her when it was warm, and just in general.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks, Mahlon! I really appreciate your advice. I did try to see if he would eat his kibbles dry tonight and I think he is so use to it moist that it took him forever to eat it. He ate a little then ran off and played and then came back and ate more and then played and then ate the last bit of it.  Wondering what he thought of it dry.  I also have a tooth brush and tooth paste and brushed his teeth for the first time last night and he did great. I will continue it daily in hopes that he'll like it. I also have him a puppy nylabone so, I'm hoping all this helps. Thanks again!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

itzmeigh said:


> Another idea to slow down a fast eater would be to use a fill-able toy. I have about 4 that I can fill for Hazel. One holds almost 2 cups of her kibble and one holds about 1.5 cups. Sometimes if I need her to eat her dinner slowly in her pen I give her the fill-ables instead of a bowl of food.
> 
> Our favorite is the barnacle, here is a link to the large. It also comes in xsmall, small, and medium. A mini poodle could use the medium for sure and probably the small.
> 
> ...


Very cool! I'll check that out! Thanks, Itzmeigh!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I add water to kibble because Zoe doesn't drink enough. This way I know she is getting enough fluid.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> I add water to kibble because Zoe doesn't drink enough. This way I know she is getting enough fluid.


That is a pretty smart way to get them to drink water.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

My breeder fed Brandon raw. When I got him I started feeding kibble. It really didn't make her happy because she is a strong believer in raw food. I was scared about the bloat and she said put sm some kibble in a bowl and fill it with water. Different kibble expands differently. I feed Brandon Acana grain free and it hardy expands. I put some laughing cow tripe from the can 2 tbs each meal or more and that has moisture in it. So the answer is no water in the kibble. After he eats I take him out for him to so his business quick and no running around. About 2 hrs later out for a run.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks, Suddenly! The food I give doesn't expand when water is on it either. He tends to eat it better with a tad of water on it. I do the same as you except my food is only the kibble and a tiny bit of water and I take him out like you do. Thanks again!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily eats so fast so I add water to her kibble. In the morning I give her kibble in a dispensing ball and in her dinner, I add water. She doesn't drink a lot, so adding water to her kibble makes sure she is drinking.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

That is why I have been keeping water in his food. That way he does get enough water in him.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I used to be a believer in the idea that dry kibble keeps the teeth cleaner. Recently many are saying this is not true. Long story short, they say if you have ever had a dog regurgitate after eating, most of the kibble is whole and not chewed. I even read somewhere and I can't remember where that the dry food when chewed actually sticks in their teeth more and can be worse for the teeth. Now, I don't know which idea is more correct, but the regurgitated food theory seems most likely to me.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I soak my dogs' food. When I do feed the kibble dry, two of my big dogs gulp it so fast, they choke. It also makes me feel better that they get more water this way. I have high energy, double coated, mostly black dogs (Kelpies) and I live in Texas, I want them to drink as much water as possible.

The poodles seem to prefer it soaked as well. Not that they are spoiled or anything - no matter what my (human) family might say.


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

N2Mischief said:


> I used to be a believer in the idea that dry kibble keeps the teeth cleaner. Recently many are saying this is not true. Long story short, they say if you have ever had a dog regurgitate after eating, most of the kibble is whole and not chewed. I even read somewhere and I can't remember where that the dry food when chewed actually sticks in their teeth more and can be worse for the teeth. Now, I don't know which idea is more correct, but the regurgitated food theory seems most likely to me.


Wow! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

My poodle prefers it wet as well.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

What great advise from everyone. Goes to show you we're all nuts about our poodles and want the best for them!?


----------



## youth4god2 (Dec 7, 2014)

That is the truth! I am so thankful for all the wonderful advice everyone has provided. Poodles are the best!


----------

